# Coffee Wine??? Here I go lol



## Rembee (Mar 25, 2021)

So I have decided to knock one off the ole bucket list.

On 2/27/21, I started off with 3 qt. cold brew, starbucks dark roasted coffee beans. I used a ceramic stone hand grinder. I grounded up 3 oz, roughly 1 1/2 cups of fresh dark roasted coffee beans.
Into a 1 gallon pitcher I poured 3 quarts of my well water and placed the grounds into a fine meshed filter bag and placed that into the pitcher and stirred. I let the brew sit, covered, on the counter top for 20 hours. A cold brew coffee is not as acidic and is not as bitter. It actually taste somewhat sweet, bolder and smoother then hot brewed coffee.

Then I made up just over a 1 gallon batch of must in my 2 gal. bucket. (About 1 1/2 gallons)
2 quarts of cold brew, 1 tsp of yeast nutrient, 1/4 tsp grape tannin and added water until it was at the 1 1/2 gal. mark on the bucket. Then I adjusted the SG to 1.094 with sugar and ph to a 3.4 with acid blend.
I was shooting for a SG of 1.090 to 1.100.
The amount of sugar I added was 2 lbs.
I felt good with the OG of 1.094.
I then pitched Lalvin 71B yeast.
On 3/7 the SG was at 1.025. I racked to a 1 gallon carboy and placed it under an airlock. I also added 20 chopped raisins to this.
Today, I racked off of the raisins. The SG was .990.
It has an amazing coffee aroma and a very pleasent coffee taste although it is very dry at this stage. I topped up with 1 cup of cold brew and placed it back under the airlock. It tasted even better. The taste of coffee lingered on the back of my tongue with a very nice mouth feel. Very rich tasting! I then swirled the carboy and degased some what. I will bulk age until the end of May and then I will revisit it and maybe backsweeten at that point.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 26, 2021)

Sounds as if you are on to a winner. I have never had much success with coffee wine although the best one I have made I simply made with very roughly crushed beans added to the secondary. I have always found that making coffee with the beans whether cold brewed or not tends to result in a wine that is too bitter.


----------



## VinesnBines (Mar 26, 2021)

I've been planning a coffee wine and was look at a Jack Keller recipe; oddly considering his fruit light recipes, this used 1/2 pound of coffee for a gallon. I like the idea of brown sugar. I've never had great luck with cold brewing coffee but I may adapt Rembee and Jack's recipes. I was thinking of a coffee port - maybe or not. Guess I'll see what turns out.

*COFFEE WINE (1)*​

*½ lb freshly ground coffee*
*2½ lbs dark brown sugar*
*1½ tsp citric acid*
*¼ tsp tannin*
*7½ pts water*
*1 tsp yeast nutrient*
*Sauterne wine yeast*
 *Pour water in pot and put on to boil. Stir in sugar until dissolved. When sugar is completely dissolved, stir coffee into water and wait until it boils. Remove from heat, cover and allow to cool. To a sanitized secondary, combine citric acid, tannin and yeast nutrient. Strain coffee through double layer of muslin into secondary, discarding the grounds. Add activated yeast and cover mouth of secondary with napkin held in place with rubber band. *


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Bitter; caffeine is a standard reference bitter flavor in the taste panel lab, I have to wonder how this would taste using CO2 decaffinated grounds or beans.
My bucket list has a chocolate coffee on it, humm will have to fish about bitter flavor in coffee before I decide what to make it with. Bitter isn’t bad especially when balanced with sweet, ,,, and brown sugar sounds really good.


----------



## Rembee (Mar 26, 2021)

Even though it is very dry right now I did not detect any bitter notes at all. The lingering taste on the back of the tongue was rich. After the harshness of the alcohol had subsided, there was a smooth rich taste that was very pleasant. 
The brown sugar does sound very interesting. I think I will backsweeten with it in May.
After all, this is more of a desert wine to sip and savor on IMO.


----------



## Rembee (Mar 26, 2021)

I wonder how much of the caffeine remains after fermentation is finished. If there is any diminishing effect on it at all?


----------



## Rembee (Mar 26, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> *COFFEE WINE (1)*​
> *½ lb freshly ground coffee*
> *2½ lbs dark brown sugar*
> *1½ tsp citric acid*
> ...


@VinesnBines, that is an interesting recipe you have there. If you decide to make it please keep us informed on your progress. 
The reason I decided to use cold brew instead of hot brewed coffee was to reduce bitterness. 
The wife and I brew cold brew during the summer often and we find it smoother and not as bitter as hot brewed. This was a major deciding factor for me using cold brew.


----------



## VinesnBines (Mar 26, 2021)

It will be at least a week before I can get started. I'm trying to decide whether to cold or hot brew. Maybe I will follow the recipe out of simplicity. I wonder if the brown sugar will cut some of the bitterness as well. I only have light brown sugar...though I think the brown part is molasses so maybe a dollop of molasses will be needed. I'll let you know my progress.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

my assumption has been that caffeine is chemically rather stable, alcohol should not affect its ring structure
@vines I will do a room temp extract when I try it, there are chemicals in a hot water extract that are excellent at generating heart burn. If I was a barista I would run 78C water (which has lost 2 to 3 degrees from the act of pouring) or do it as a 75C bath. From a process point/ coffee shop point of view, we have time since the ferment takes time, and don’t have to rush it.


----------



## VinesnBines (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks. I'll try cool brew. Still wondering about the amount of coffee. My recipe uses over twice the amount as Rembee. HIs was 3.5 ounces and mine says 1/2 lb. What do you think?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

I have been trained to go to the lab bench and try the formula, and let the lab down the hall taste/ vote, (or wife) ,,, a guess is what tastes good in the morning is correct for most customers, ,,,,, unless the intention is a really rich after dinner drink which you serve with full fat half and half creamer in which case I would run high on flavor. That could be a wow beverage.


VinesnBines said:


> Thanks. I'll try cool brew. Still wondering about the amount of coffee. My recipe uses over twice the amount as Rembee. HIs was 3.5 ounces and mine says 1/2 lb. What do you think?


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 26, 2021)

Rice_Guy, Would you think that adding some lightly crushed beans to the secondary might extract much of the coffee flavor without extracting too much of the bitterness?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Bitterness should be temperature dependent. Caffeine in room temp water is 16 mg/ml, in alcohol 15 mg/ml. Boiling water is 666 mg/ml therefore a low temp extraction reduces the bitter notes. 
It is worth asking what else gets solubilized? My subjective opinion on cold brew is it is a better tasting coffee so worth it. From a factory point of view a flaked coffee extracts faster but a month in a secondary ought to equalize extraction efficiency relative to your larger particle size.


BernardSmith said:


> Rice_Guy, Would you think that adding some lightly crushed beans to the secondary might extract much of the coffee flavor without extracting too much of the bitterness?


----------



## Rembee (Mar 26, 2021)

@VinesnBines, I use 1 1/2 cups of beans which is 3.5 ounces of coffee to 3 quarts of cold water. It is very concentrated brew. My wife and I drink strong coffee and this recipe is to our liking. When we drink it as cold brew we fill our glass 3/4 full with the brew over ice and then add milk to fill the glass. Before making the wine, we experimented with different concentrations of coffee in the cold brew until we got to the one we both liked. Also remember that I topped up with the cold concentrated brew after fermentation was done.


----------



## Raptor99 (Mar 26, 2021)

I think that bitterness is also a function of the quality of the beans and the roasting. Cheap coffee is more bitter than good quality coffee. 

I like to taste all my ingredients. You could make both a hot brew and cold brew from your coffee beans. Let the hot brew cool to room temperature so that they are the same temp. Taste both without any added cream or sugar. See if you can taste a difference. You could compare different coffee beans as well as different roasting levels. Good coffee is nice to drink black, but bad coffee needs a lot of cream and sugar to make it palatable.


----------



## Rembee (Mar 26, 2021)

Here is the difference of hot brew compared to cold brew per my research; 

*Cold-brew coffee*
Texture of cold brew is smooth and comes with less bite as well as less acidity! Due to the cold temperature, the beans do not release bitter tannins, so there is less bitterness.

Hence, we can say that cold brew coffee is less acidic than hot brew! Also, the bite is less bitter in the case of cold brew. This is because of the rate of oxidation and degradation of coffee while brewing process.

*Flavor*
Another most significant difference between hot coffee and cold brew is the flavor. Change in the flavor is attributed to the oxidation process while brewing.

*Hot coffee*
Traditional coffee gives you rich aromas and a warming sensation. However, the flavor disappears with time, and as you slowly reach the bottom of your cup, the taste is not the same!

*Cold coffee*
You can experience mild sweetness in cold brew coffee, which cuts off the coffee’s bitter component. Also, the acidic remnants will be crisper instead of bitter. To test it, you must try black coffee. The colder brew has very little bitterness and rich taste paved by smooth flavor.

*Caffeine levels*
This is the most important difference between cold and hot coffee.

*Cold-brew coffee*
You might have experience high jolt due to cold coffee than hot coffee. This is because the cold brew has more caffeine in comparison to hot coffee.

*Hot coffee*
Hot coffee has 326 mg caffeine in the 16-fluid ounce, and the cold brew has 200-319mg in 10 fluid ounces. Most of the time, you will see that caffeine level is affected by the types of beans you use for brewing!


----------



## photoguy (Mar 27, 2021)

that looks very interesting. i have too many empty carboys so this will be great experiment. Thanks for 
posting your process.


----------



## thumpper23 (Mar 27, 2021)

Been making coffee wines for a couple years, if you want to up the flavour a little add a couple teaspoons of real vanilla right after your final racking, let it sit atleast 2 weeks before bottling. Here is a comment i got from a customer who i madr a couple custom batchs of wine for.

I tried the sulawesi last night and it tastes amazing. I get the cold brew coffee notes at the beginning, then chocolate to dark chocolate and cameral flavors in the middle and back, and almost a chocolate milkshake flavor for the finish. You've got one hellva talent for making wine my friend. I can't wait to taste more of your creations.


----------



## Rembee (Mar 27, 2021)

thumpper23 said:


> Been making coffee wines for a couple years, if you want to up the flavour a little add a couple teaspoons of real vanilla right after your final racking, let it sit atleast 2 weeks before bottling. Here is a comment i got from a customer who i madr a couple custom batchs of wine for.
> 
> I tried the sulawesi last night and it tastes amazing. I get the cold brew coffee notes at the beginning, then chocolate to dark chocolate and cameral flavors in the middle and back, and almost a chocolate milkshake flavor for the finish. You've got one hellva talent for making wine my friend. I can't wait to taste more of your creations.


I will definitely try the vanilla.
When you say real vanilla, are you talking about home made vanilla with the beans and vodka or do you mean placing a vanilla bean into the carboy?
My wife makes her own vanilla extract using beans and vodka.
Also, what do you backsweeten with?


----------



## VinesnBines (Mar 27, 2021)

And I assume cold brew coffee; how much per gallon?


----------



## Rembee (Mar 27, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> And I assume cold brew coffee; how much per gallon?


I added 3 quarts of my concentrated cold brew to 1 gallon.


----------



## thumpper23 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yep all cold brew and i use mexican vanilla, more flavour and potent than the store bought With the addition of the vanilla i have yet to have to back sweeten, vanilla seems to take care of that. Never tried homemade vanilla, just got into making my own, next year will be able to try that.


----------



## thumpper23 (Mar 27, 2021)

I use 2 teaspoons per gallon. Have a coconut and caramel as well as a caramel cocoa going right now, see how they turn out.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 27, 2021)

Sounds like a fun project, think I'll follow and play along but with a coffee chocolate port. Interested in how they all work out.


----------



## Khristyjeff (Mar 27, 2021)

thumpper23 said:


> Been making coffee wines for a couple years, if you want to up the flavour a little add a couple teaspoons of real vanilla right after your final racking, let it sit atleast 2 weeks before bottling. Here is a comment i got from a customer who i madr a couple custom batchs of wine for.
> 
> I tried the sulawesi last night and it tastes amazing. I get the cold brew coffee notes at the beginning, then chocolate to dark chocolate and cameral flavors in the middle and back, and almost a chocolate milkshake flavor for the finish. You've got one hellva talent for making wine my friend. I can't wait to taste more of your creations.


From start to finish, how long would you say before your coffee wine is good for drinking?


----------



## thumpper23 (Mar 27, 2021)

Khristyjeff said:


> From start to finish, how long would you say before your coffee wine is good for drinking?


Start to finish for drinking about 2 months and i like to let it age at least 4 months before i bottle, some i will let bulk age for 6, coffee wine gets better the longer it ages.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 2, 2021)

So I started my version 7 days ago and it's the most stubborn and slow ferment I've ever experienced. I'm assuming it's a combination of the acidic coffee and the 60 to 65 degree temps in my cellar. This morning I moved it outside to warm up on our 80 degree day and that seems to have invigorated the process. I used 2 gallons of cold brewed from 1 lb. of beans fresh ground. I added a syrup of 8lbs dark brown sugar, 4 oz dark chocolate and 2 tbsp dark cocoa and 1.5 gal water simmered then steeped over night like the coffee. Added water to 4 gallons, nutrients and 1116 yeast. Starting SG of 1.085 and as of this afternoon I'm at 1.068. Still bubbling so I'll just be patient and assume the warm up gets it on track.


----------



## Rembee (Apr 2, 2021)

@Kraffty, it definitely sounded like you needed to warm that batch up. Let us know of your progress with your version. It sounds very interesting for sure!


----------



## thumpper23 (Apr 2, 2021)

Kraffty said:


> So I started my version 7 days ago and it's the most stubborn and slow ferment I've ever experienced. I'm assuming it's a combination of the acidic coffee and the 60 to 65 degree temps in my cellar. This morning I moved it outside to warm up on our 80 degree day and that seems to have invigorated the process. I used 2 gallons of cold brewed from 1 lb. of beans fresh ground. I added a syrup of 8lbs dark brown sugar, 4 oz dark chocolate and 2 tbsp dark cocoa and 1.5 gal water simmered then steeped over night like the coffee. Added water to 4 gallons, nutrients and 1116 yeast. Starting SG of 1.085 and as of this afternoon I'm at 1.068. Still bubbling so I'll just be patient and assume the warm up gets it on track.



Coffee wine will be slow to start fermenting, all of mine has usually taken between 3 and 4 days to really start and it does like warmer temps around 75.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 13, 2021)

So I've reached 1.002 SG finally, 17 days total, by far the longest ferment I've ever dealt with. Right at 4 gallons before racking or fortifying. Next decision, grain alcohol, vodka or brandy. Wine tastes of coffee first followed by a more subtle chocolate, the chocolate is almost a background note. I'd like to dilute the flavor as little as possible and while brandy and coffee sound like a good pairing I'd like the coffee to stand on it's own. I'm expecting to hear "bench tests are your friend" and think I'll start with the 190 ever clear in order to add as little as possible. Looks like creamed coffee right now, think I'll rack, sulfite and fine before starting the fortifying process.


----------



## photoguy (Apr 14, 2021)

Kraffty said:


> So I've reached 1.002 SG finally, 17 days total, by far the longest ferment I've ever dealt with. Right at 4 gallons before racking or fortifying. Next decision, grain alcohol, vodka or brandy. Wine tastes of coffee first followed by a more subtle chocolate, the chocolate is almost a background note. I'd like to dilute the flavor as little as possible and while brandy and coffee sound like a good pairing I'd like the coffee to stand on it's own. I'm expecting to hear "bench tests are your friend" and think I'll start with the 190 ever clear in order to add as little as possible. Looks like creamed coffee right now, think I'll rack, sulfite and fine before starting the fortifying process.


I too had to try this. For me took 14 days to drop below 1000. I did keep a brew belt on due to temperature in my basement brew room. Am liking the coffee aroma! When it's time might have to try small sample with the vanilla.


----------



## Rembee (Apr 18, 2021)

Here's an update on the coffee wine.
Today I backsweeten with a dark brown sugar simple syrup, added a tsp of vanilla extract and 3 grams of Medium Toasted Hungarian Oak Cubes. (3 cubes) My wife and I did a bench trial on it for the backsweetening. SG is now a 1.002 from a .990. It is semi sweet with a very interesting taste. The coffee aroma still hits you when opened. It almost tastes like a brandy with coffee under tones. Very smooth and a nice mouth feel. It is going to be a very nice dessert wine. I'm very happy with the way its turning out! 
I will rack off of the oak cubes after 3 to 4 weeks and then let it age for 6 months before revisiting it.
Sometime around October!


----------



## photoguy (Apr 18, 2021)

Rembee said:


> Here's an update on the coffee wine.
> Today I backsweeten with a dark brown sugar simple syrup, added a tsp of vanilla extract and 3 grams of Medium Toasted Hungarian Oak Cubes. (3 cubes) My wife and I did a bench trial on it for the backsweetening. SG is now a 1.002 from a .990. It is semi sweet with a very interesting taste. The coffee aroma still hits you when opened. It almost tastes like a brandy with coffee under tones. Very smooth and a nice mouth feel. It is going to be a very nice dessert wine. I'm very happy with the way its turning out!
> I will rack off of the oak cubes after 3 to 4 weeks and then let it age for 6 months before revisiting it.
> Sometime around October!


That sounds like a success! Can't wait till mine is at that stage. Thanks for following up on this and the exelent tips to try. Will post my 2 cents worth when ready.


----------



## Rembee (Apr 18, 2021)

That sounds good @photoguy. I am interested to here how you make out with yours. 
You know it’s a winner when the wife says, "Wow, your going to have to make more of this!" Lol


----------



## photoguy (Apr 21, 2021)

Rembee said:


> That sounds good @photoguy. I am interested to here how you make out with yours.
> You know it’s a winner when the wife says, "Wow, your going to have to make more of this!" Lol


Good one. Unfortunately my wife doesn't drink or eat my various smoked sausages I make so I have to suffer and eat and drink it all my self. Someone has to lol!,,and thanks for the like.


----------



## photoguy (Jul 20, 2021)

So I went ahead today and racked it of into primary. Mixed about 4 cups of brown sugar in some hot water,simmered for 10 min. Or so .let cool before mixing it into the wine. Plus 7 ts. Vanilla extract (that's all I had) and stabilizer. S.g. was 1002. Has great taste,not bitter at all just a little thin. Mabey need to start with more coffee? Now just let it rest for few weeks and see then. So far I like.


----------



## Rembee (Jul 20, 2021)

photoguy said:


> So I went ahead today and racked it of into primary. Mixed about 4 cups of brown sugar in some hot water,simmered for 10 min. Or so .let cool before mixing it into the wine. Plus 7 ts. Vanilla extract (that's all I had) and stabilizer. S.g. was 1002. Has great taste,not bitter at all just a little thin. Mabey need to start with more coffee? Now just let it rest for few weeks and see then. So far I like.


How much coffee did you start with and how many gallons is your batch?
Also, are you planning to oak it?


----------



## photoguy (Jul 20, 2021)

I used 576g. (1lb.?) In 23L. 6gal.? Probably not enough. S.g.1080. Could be I did the conversion for 6gal.wrong. No oak this time. Wanted to make second batch with oak and compare. Learning all the time.lol.


----------



## Rembee (Jul 20, 2021)

I used roughly 236g (1 cup) of coffee beans to 2419g (3 quarts) water. So I used 3 quarts of cold brew to 1 gallon. Then I topped up with 1 cup of cold brew after I racked off the gross lees into a clean 1 gal. carboy.
So the answer is yes to more coffee next time.


----------



## Rembee (Jul 20, 2021)

I read my notes wrong. It was 2 quarts of cold brew to a 1 gallon carboy . After adding sugar, acid blend, nutrient and yeast it came to almost 6 quarts of must.
I started off with 3 quarts of cold brew and only added 2 quarts to the must.


----------



## photoguy (Jul 20, 2021)

Darn! Yes that was the mistake! I'll know better next time. As it is its not all bad so doing it right will be great. Thanks for catching my mistake.


----------



## Rembee (Jul 20, 2021)

photoguy said:


> Darn! Yes that was the mistake! I'll know better next time. As it is its not all bad so doing it right will be great. Thanks for catching my mistake.


You can make up a stronger cold brew, like a quart or 2 and blend it with your wine before you backsweeten. But then you may have to divide the batch up into another smaller carboy because of the additional cold brew. 
You can also add some glycerin, like a 1/2 oz per gallon. But this will also sweeten the wine a bit so it's good to add this prior to backsweetening. Glycerin will improve the mouth feel of a thin wine.


----------



## photoguy (Jul 20, 2021)

Rembee said:


> You can make up a stronger cold brew, like a quart or 2 and blend it with your wine before you backsweeten. But then you may have to divide the batch up into another smaller carboy because of the additional cold brew.
> You can also add some glycerin, like a 1/2 oz per gallon. But this will also sweeten the wine a bit so it's good to add this prior to backsweetening. Glycerin will improve the mouth feel of a thin wine.


All good ideas. I did backsweeten all ready but it should still be OK to add strong cold brew to prop it up before I bottle it .


----------



## photoguy (Sep 4, 2021)

So I went and bottled it about 2 weeks ago. Left it alone this time. The flavors mellowed and smooth out. It has nice mouth feel,not too sweet at all with interesting floral background. No idea whether that came from but I like it. Over all I call it a success. Will do another batch soon paying closer attention to the recipe. Thanks to all for the suggestions.


----------



## Rembee (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm glad it worked out to your satisfaction @photoguy. As winemakers, it is ourselves that we have to please above all. I look at recipes as a starting base. The fun part is taking a recipe and making it our own by experimenting and developing a wine that taste good. Also a wine that we would have no reservations about sharing with family and friends!
Take care!


----------



## WasapRo (Oct 18, 2021)

I will have to try a similar recipe, because I recently found an article about the best whole coffee beans, and one of these days I will buy myself a good coffee, and I have to try to make such a drink. I've been drinking coffee all my life, but I always drink coffee with milk. My wife says that if I drink coffee with milk, I don't like the real taste of coffee. But I just like the taste of coffee with milk, that's all, maybe someday I'll try regular coffee, without sugar and milk. Then perhaps I'll discover something new. Thank you so much for the recipe!


----------

